# 1964 Schwinn Stingray Lime Frame + Parts For Sale.



## 64jmb (Oct 16, 2022)

FOR SALE
1964 Schwinn stingray lime frame. Patina! original paint. Comes with 65 pedals, 64 crank & sprocket, non Chicago head badge, chrome kickstand seatpost seat post clamp.
Sold as is. No returns. Frame seat post has 2 small holes not noticable. $385 + shipping with Bike flights. All those parts are included. M/O. Please! 64jmb@cox.net .


----------



## nick tures (Oct 16, 2022)

might want to list in the for sale section, just trying to help


----------



## 64jmb (Oct 20, 2022)

Parting out in classified section. Selling everything separate. Thanks!


----------



## 64jmb (Oct 27, 2022)

Sold!


----------

